# Qualified arabic teacher for non-speakers/foreigners available for private classes



## Nihal89 (Jun 4, 2012)

Marhaba! ( thats hello in arabic  )

I am a native arabic speaking lady who offers private or group sessions for the arabic language in the comfort of your own residence. Whether it is just for individuals wanting to learn the basics of arabic or for extra support with school material for all levels. All needs can be catered to!


For more info kindly call me or text me on 050-8797080


----------

